# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  Aceite de Oliva EXTRA VIRGEN S/.16 el litro. Proveniente de Bella unión - Arequipa

## nicoleames

Vendo aceite de Oliva EXTRA VIRGEN y Aceite de oliva VIRGEN puesto en Lima. Proveniente de BELLA UNIÓN - AREQUIPA También atendemos pedidos de aceite de oliva para elaboración de jabones. https://olivosames.com/  Aceite de Oliva extra virgen: -Galonera 3.8L: s/.80 (S/.21 el litro) -Balde 18L: s/.324 (s/.18 el litro) -50L: s/.17 el litro -100L: s/.16 el litro  Aceite de Oliva VIRGEN: -Galonera 3.8L: s/.57 (S/.15 el litro) -Balde 18L: s/.324 (s/.13 el litro) -50L: s/.12,5 el litro -100L: s/.12 el litro  Visite nuestra página en FB: OLIVOS AMES  Venta con boleta  Contacto: *Nicole Ames - whatsapp: 986927705*Temas similares: Vendo aceite de Oliva EXTRA VIRGEN S/.16 el litro puesto en Lima, elaborado hace menos de un mes Vendo Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen certificado por Universidad Agraria con 0.42 grados de acidez; proveniente de Bella Unión- Arequipa Vendo aceite de Oliva Extra virgen y virgen de Yauca- Arequipa. ACEITE DE OLIVA EXTRA VIRGEN Vendo Aceite de oliva extra-virgen de exportación

----------

